# Mikhail Vasilyevich Matyushin (1861 - 1934)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Futurist painter and composer.

Victory Over The Sun, an opera by Velimir Khlebnikov, Aleksei Kruchenykh (libretto), Matyushin (music) and Kazimir Malevich (stage design) 1913




















Mikhail Matyushin : Victory over the Sun















Michael Matyushin - Suite "Don Quixote" - Concert "Sounding Letters"


----------

